# Remington 7400 stock



## countryboy27012 (Feb 5, 2011)

I have heard a rumor that a stock from a Remington 870 or 1100 will also fit Remington rifles, like the 7400. Does anyone know if this is true?

I have a remington 7400 in .243 that I was wanting to put a youth model stock on so my wife can use it to hunt with, but want to make sure this can be done before I purchase one.

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## CAL (Feb 5, 2011)

Don't know about the stocks but do know the only difference in the stocks is the youth is 1" shorter.You could cut it off and later add a thick recoil pad to put it back to normal if you wished.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Feb 6, 2011)

Do you happen to know how much a gun smith would charge to do this? I found some nice aftermarket youth model stocks for about $50

That way if I ever wanted to sell it I could have the option of selling it as a youth model or the full size.

Thanks


----------



## DS7418 (Feb 6, 2011)

I think a 20ga 870 shotgun stock will fit a 742--7400--760--7600 rifle. I put a 20ga shotgun stock on a 742-270 with no problems.


----------



## Ben Athens (Feb 6, 2011)

Try Boyds gun stocks and buy a blem from them. Should be less than $50.00.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Feb 6, 2011)

countryboy27012 said:


> I have heard a rumor that a stock from a Remington 870 or 1100 will also fit Remington rifles, like the 7400. Does anyone know if this is true?



I'm going to give it a qualified "true" --

Once I was in a bind and broke the stock on my 870, and the local gunsmith had a 742 stock which mated up just fine.  The comb dimensions of course were a little different.  Used the rifle stock for years.

So assuming the 7400 has the same stock as the 742, it is true.


----------

